# Grey Sports Coats



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

I learned something twice this week.

I read a few days ago that a grey sports coat is much harder to match with pants than blue or browns.

Then yesterday someone said the same thing specifically about tweeds.

I don't recall hearing that specifically.

I imagine it is old hat to most people here but I was just happy to learn something.

*Comments?*

*Does anyone have grey sports coats that they find fairly versatile?* Any example pics would be much appreciated to this tyro.

_Thanks, I think this information saved me from an ebay purchase or two._


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Well, it depends. If it is a medium grey, i think you could easily pair it with charcoal or light grey flannels, which ought to be in your closet, if they aren't already. . 

If it is a dark grey, it will easily go with medium grey flannels and can be a nice alternative to the navy blazer. 

I've also seen medium and dark grey tweeds paired quite well with khakis, and blue shirt and burgundy or dark tan shoes. Tom Townsend wears something like that in metropolitan. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

zzdocxx;

That seems odd to me. As you know from studying the Coordination and Color Coordination articles linked from the Home Page:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/clothing/style-tips/color-coordination

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/clothing/style-tips/practical-color-help

Gray is a neutral color and goes with every other color! So technically you could wear any color with a gray sport jacket and it would look fine. Maybe not appropriate for a specific event but there would be no color conflicts! ??

Where did you get this information?


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

L-feld said:


> Well, it depends. If it is a medium grey, i think you could easily pair it with charcoal or light grey flannels, which ought to be in your closet, if they aren't already. .
> 
> If it is a dark grey, it will easily go with medium grey flannels and can be a nice alternative to the navy blazer.


I second this. I pair my charcoal flannel tr0users with my grey sport coats; I have also, in the past, paired light grey tr0users with a charcoal plaid sport jacket.


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

I like grey sports coats, provided that they are true sports coats and do not look like orphaned suit jackets. Very versatile if you ask me.



zzdocxx said:


> I learned something twice this week.
> 
> I read a few days ago that a grey sports coat is much harder to match with pants than blue or browns.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Andy said:


> zzdocxx;
> 
> That seems odd to me. As you know from studying the Coordination and Color Coordination articles linked from the Home Page:
> 
> ...


Hey, it wasn't from me! I am torn between a blue donegal tweed and a grey herringbone for this fall's sport coat. And I'll happily wear either of them with damn' near anything.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Andy said:


> zzdocxx;
> 
> That seems odd to me. As you know from studying the Coordination and Color Coordination articles linked from the Home Page:
> 
> ...


Andy,

Yes, there is no color conflict with gray ,but if I may go a step beyond the absence of color conflict. The articles you linked to discuss color combination in the context of aesthetics, from which one can draw conclusions on the order of, A next to B looks good but A next to C is a disaster. The principles drawn can be put to use in interior design and, women's clothes. It is significant that women's clothes commonly use some colors not found in men's clothes, and uses some of the colors common to men and women in ways not found in men's clothes. For example, women will wear a red dress as the predominant color of their ensemble while men will limit themselves to a tie.

While women will wear any color combination they think makes them look good, there are far fewer color combinations found in men's wear. The reason is that men's wear is more tradition based than women's wear. Color combinations found in traditional men's wear fail to include many aesthetically pleasing combinations. That's just the way it is. Some of the color combinations in traditional men's clothes depend on the fabrics or style of the garment. For example, burgundy cords with a grey tweed jacket are accepted while summer burgundy flannels with a light summer grey jacket would draw a stare. Nantucket red pants will go with a blue chambray jacket while the same pants with a grey tweed will look strange.

Yes, from an aesthetic color coordination viewpoint, gray can go with about anything. That we wear grey pants with about every color jacket reflects this aesthetic. On the other hand, grey jacket, any color pants goes well beyond the tradition. It is quite true that quite a few, but not all colors of trousers are worn with grey tweed jackets while far fewer colors are found in trousers worn with summer grey jackets. Similarly, we can wear almost any trousers, except blue, with our blazers, but blue trousers for the most part hang in the closet unworn.

The bottom line, to my mind, is that there are many color combinations, while pleasing aesthetically, are not part of the traditional men's wear cannon, and so if worn simply look strange.

Regards,

Alan


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

zzdocxx said:


> I learned something twice this week.
> 
> I read a few days ago that a grey sports coat is much harder to match with pants than blue or browns.
> 
> ...


One instance when dark blue trousers may work well. I also like a casual grey jacket with blue jeans.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a cream and mid-grey herringbone sports coat that works well with charcoal trousers, as well as tan, brown and olive. I have a black and white plaid sports coat that looks great with charcoal trousers and okay with tan and olive, and also navy I suppose if you go for that. I also have a light grey tweed sports coat goes with pretty much the same.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

zzdocxx said:


> I learned something twice this week.
> 
> I read a few days ago that a grey sports coat is much harder to match with pants than blue or browns.
> 
> ...


I have a medium to light grey Harris Tweed. I wear it with charcoal flannel, black corduroy, navy corduroy and flannel and khakis. (Yes, it works pretty well with tan!) Don't know if that makes it versatile, but I'm pleased with it.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Grey odd jackets are a tricky one.

Undoubtedly 'correct':

asuitablewardrobe.dynend.com/2012/11/casual-gray.html 
asuitablewardrobe.dynend.com/2011/11/gray-odd-jacket.html 
https://asuitablewardrobe.dynend.com/2012/12/there-aint-nothin-like-it.html

I think the key thing is to avoid something looking too much like an orphaned suit jacket - an even greater risk with a grey odd jacket than a blue odd jacket (which is a different beast). So I think grey is at its best when the cloth is appropriately casual (e.g. a thick Herringbone tweed). Anything that looks smooth and suitlike should be avoided (as a result, I don't much care for glen plaid - much better as a casual suit).

Also, in my view, light odd jackets and dark trousers are tricky (but not impossible) to get right. Charcoal is often suggested for mid-grey, but that raises the problem of shoes (i.e. I don't care for brown shoes with charcoal because of the contrast).

Grey is useful for town, as Will says. I also don't wear country colours in town (apart from casually on the weekend). So the grey odd jacket has its place, but my personal preference at that register (i.e. below 'suit for business', in town) would be either to wear a blazer / blue odd jacket, or a casual patterned suit.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Balfour said:


> Grey odd jackets are a tricky one.
> 
> Also, in my view, light odd jackets and dark trousers are tricky (but not impossible) to get right.


Absolutely right.



Balfour said:


> asuitablewardrobe.dynend.com/2012/11/casual-gray.html
> asuitablewardrobe.dynend.com/2011/11/gray-odd-jacket.html
> https://asuitablewardrobe.dynend.com/2012/12/there-aint-nothin-like-it.html


As you say, it's very tricky to get it right. I don't think that Will, channeling Frank Sinatra playing Danny Ocean, is successful. Danny Ocean was a bank robber, and here Will looks like a bank branch loan officer.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

I have a nail-head grey jacket (basically white and charcoal threads). It looks very good with black or dark blue jeans.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

arkirshner said:


> As you say, it's very tricky to get it right. I don't think that Will, channeling Frank Sinatra playing Danny Ocean, is successful. Danny Ocean was a bank robber, and here Will looks like a bank branch loan officer.


Agreed. A rare fail for Will, in my view. He has also posted some tan jackets with very dark trousers that I don't myself care for. (Let me acknowledge immediately that I think he has enormous taste and has forgotten more than I will ever know about sartorial matters, so my mutterings should be taken with a big pinch of salt.)

Ultimately, I think grey is much nicer in suits or trousers. Casual patterned grey suits (or plain flannel) are a much better option.

As for grey odd jackets and navy trousers, I think Manton once observed that they belong in Bizarro World (apologies for the Seinfeld reference).


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Balfour said:


> Agreed. A rare fail for Will, in my view. He has also posted some tan jackets with very dark trousers that I don't myself care for. (Let me acknowledge immediately that I think he has enormous taste and has forgotten more than I will ever know about sartorial matters, so my mutterings should be taken with a big pinch of salt.)
> 
> Ultimately, I think grey is much nicer in suits or trousers. Casual patterned grey suits (or plain flannel) are a much better option.
> 
> As for grey odd jackets and navy trousers, I think Manton once observed that they belong in *Bizarro World* (apologies for the Seinfeld reference).


Trivia corner: that's actually a 'Superman' reference. :icon_smile:

Mr B, do you seriously respect that fellow Will? You know, when I get dressed of a morning that's absolutely not what I wish to look like.

In a totally unrelated matter, does anyone remember the character Doberman from the (amazingly funny) Phil Silvers Show?


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Re. Bizarro World: I know it from Seinfeld, but the Seinfeld character was a great Superman fan, so that may explain the connection!

Re. Will: Oh, definitely. But I am far more conservative than you. I am a little less elaborate than Will (being more anti-detail), and do not have his Savile Row wardrobe. Our tastes diverge a little on more casual stuff - I like some more than others (predictably like the English country inspired stuff; less keen on what I think he describes as suburban). What do you dislike about the CBD end of his spectrum?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Balfour said:


> Re. Bizarro World: I know it from Seinfeld, but the Seinfeld character was a great Superman fan, so that may explain the connection!
> 
> Re. Will: Oh, definitely. But I am far more conservative than you. I am a little less elaborate than Will (being more anti-detail), and do not have his Savile Row wardrobe. Our tastes diverge a little on more casual stuff - I like some more than others (predictably the English country inspired stuff; less so what I think he describes as suburban). What do you dislike about the CBD end of his spectrum?


If I were to say that it is his general ambience that does not appeal to me then I could remain gentlemanly in my criticism, but still trust that my intent remained clear?


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

I liked the sport coat Harrison Ford wore in the last Indiana Jones (which, I believe, was a Donegal Tweed); it looks like the trousers are a brown hue? It may not be the most imaginative outfit (and the pictures below don't do it much justice (the shirt is striped and the tie has a spot/dot design)), but I think it's pleasant enough, though it could have done with a pocket square.


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

And another one below:


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Balfour said:


> As for grey odd jackets and navy trousers, I think Manton once observed that they belong in Bizarro World (apologies for the Seinfeld reference).


I don't know the Seinfeld reference, post 1970 pop cultural ignoramus that I am, but I do remember Bizarro world in the old Superman comics. I will try to find the Seinfeld moment, on the grounds that if you remember it, it is probably worth finding.

Edit: With the current page refreshing problem I did not see that Mr. Shaver was first with the point for which I acknowledge him, especially his familiarity with US comic books.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Gotta love some of the comments here.

Running the gamut from those who dont like chocolate brown shoes with charcoal pants (one of the richest combinations IMO), to calling out George Clooney and calling people who wear gray jackets with dark pants - people from bizarro world. 

I have a gray herringbone jacket that is by far the most versatile piece in my closet. It can be worn with anything other than a shade of gray that is too close in color. Otherwise, everything from khakis to navy, chocolate brown, charcoal and jeans look great with it.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Well, not exactly what I said:

- Grey with a strong herringbone is good.

- Brown shoes and charcoal trousers, tricky and not a look I care for because of the contrast (see the picture of Will I posted - far too much wrong-way contrast in my view). Agree dark chocolate brown would be much better.

- Bizarro World was for navy odd trousers with a grey jacket, not dark. There, I'm afraid, navy odd trousers look like complete cr*p with an odd jacket. Charcoal or brown, much better.

But overall, still much trickier than a navy blazer or an odd jacket in country colours that can be worn with lighter coloured trousers.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Now, see? I _like_ Will's take on suburban wear, probably because I was raised in the 'burbs, worked my whole life in the 'burbs, live in the 'burbs and am starting a business that will never go anywhere but the 'burbs. Downtowns are for visiting. Living is done in the suburbs. Of course, that shows my Boomer age . . . :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Jake Genezen said:


> I liked the sport coat Harrison Ford wore in the last Indiana Jones (which, I believe, was a Donegal Tweed); it looks like the trousers are a brown hue? It may not be the most imaginative outfit (and the pictures below don't do it much justice (the shirt is striped and the tie has a spot/dot design)), but I think it's pleasant enough, though it could have done with a pocket square.
> 
> View attachment 6884
> 
> ...


It's fairly typical for a 1950s look, but looks like light brown, not grey.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

arkirshner said:


> I don't know the Seinfeld reference, post 1970 pop cultural ignoramus that I am, but I do remember Bizarro world in the old Superman comics. I will try to find the Seinfeld moment, on the grounds that if you remember it, it is probably worth finding.
> 
> Edit: With the current page refreshing problem I did not see that Mr. Shaver was first with the point for which I acknowledge him, especially his familiarity with US comic books.


I am excessively familiar with U.S. comic books of the Golden Age & Silver Ages (1940 - 1970). My immersion in American culture began at a very early age. :redface:


----------



## williamson (Jan 15, 2005)

Jake Genezen said:


> I pair my charcoal flannel trousers with my grey sport coats...





Balfour said:


> Grey odd jackets are a tricky one...I think grey is at its best when the cloth is appropriately casual (e.g. a thick Herringbone tweed).Also, in my view, light odd jackets and dark trousers are tricky (but not impossible) to get right. Charcoal is often suggested for mid-grey, but that raises the problem of shoes.





Balfour said:


> Grey with a strong herringbone is good...Brown shoes and charcoal trousers, tricky and not a look I care for because of the contrast...


If there were no grey sports jackets, they would all be in aútumn/country/earth colours.
I wear a Harris tweed herringbone jacket with dark or charcoal grey trousers; I don't find lighter-coloured jackets a problem with darker-coloured trousers; as Balfour and others have noted, the problem is the shoes. Black shoes don't seem appropriate with a sports jacket, but many browns also don't look right (though this of course depends on the precise shade of the trousers). My solution is to wear lightish-brown suede desert boots.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Darker grey jackets with lighter grey trousers and black shoes work for me. The pattern and texture of the jacket provide a hint or guide to what trousers may be best paired with it.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm going to find those two threads where this was mentioned later on today when I get back home.

Andy, thanks for reminding me about the color wheel. Actually, on the recommendation of Mr. ARK, I did purchase a book about color. It arrived a few days ago and I've just had a chance to glance through it.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

zzdocxx as per your request for images of versatile grey sports jackets, here's one of my own which co-ordinates with pretty much anything.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Shaver, is there any brown in that? I generally prefer a brown/grey to a pure grey / black and white (as with MattS I think there was some brown in the Harrison Ford jacket Jake posted). But that thick texture is what makes it work, in my view.


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

Balfour said:


> Shaver, is there any brown in that? I generally prefer a brown/grey to a pure grey / black and white (*as with MattS I think there was some brown in the Harrison Ford jacket Jake posted*). But that thick texture is what makes it work, in my view.


 I stand corrected, Matt S and Balfour: I checked the DVD on a TV screen and the jacket does, indeed, appear to be of some sort of light brown hue (maybe with grey flecks?). The monitor I originally viewed the image on made it appear more greyish. Or maybe it was wishful thinking!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Well done to the Americans here for spelling "grey" correctly...... 


grey, centre, analyse, dialogue - beginners level
gaol, jewellery, fulfil, connexion - intermediate level
demesne, diarrhoea - advanced level


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Well done to the Americans here for spelling "grey" correctly......
> 
> grey, centre, analyse, dialogue - beginners level
> gaol, jewellery, fulfil, connexion - intermediate level
> demesne, diarrhoea - advanced level


I've got most of those down. I've never had the opportunity to use "demesne." Do Americans really write "dialog"? I'm not sure I've ever seen it that way, though I never see Americans write "catalogue" or "analogue."


----------



## clothingconnoisseur (Oct 9, 2005)

I know that I am in the minority here, but since I find nothing wrong with Navy or Black trousers, that would be my suggestion. I would also add that the jacket should be some sort of check or tweed so that nobody mistakes it for an orphaned suit coat.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

clothingconnoisseur said:


> I know that I am in the minority here, but since I find nothing wrong with Navy or Black trousers, that would be my suggestion. I would also add that the jacket should be some sort of check or tweed so that nobody mistakes it for an orphaned suit coat.


I have a lot of tan and grey slacks, only one black and one navy. I don't find anything "wrong" with navy or black either, but there is some limited utility.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Balfour said:


> Shaver, is there any brown in that? I generally prefer a brown/grey to a pure grey / black and white (as with MattS I think there was some brown in the Harrison Ford jacket Jake posted). But that thick texture is what makes it work, in my view.


I'm afraid Mr B that the jacket is a pure grey/black/white mix.


----------



## ggleach101 (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm terrible at matching, and since we are talking about what to pair with a grey sport coat, perhaps you will be able to help me decide if this matches. Pants are grey, lighting is bad, and obviously it's a cellphone pic.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

ggleach101 said:


> I'm terrible at matching, and since we are talking about what to pair with a grey sport coat, perhaps you will be able to help me decide if this matches. Pants are grey, lighting is bad, and obviously it's a cellphone pic.


Much too similar a shade.

To be honest matching grey trousers to a grey jacket is not really satisfying visually, deepest charcoal perhaps or extremely light steel grey may work, but on the whole the combination is best avoided.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

I'll just add my voice to those emphasizing texture; yes, it's very important to consider shade, but pattern and texture are immensely important to think about, since gray (hehe) shades can sometimes be tricky.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Shaver's right. The jacket is not to my taste at all, though (and I think that this view would be reasonably widely shared by the discerning).

Of course, at least five members who are part of the PC bandwagon the umbrella philosophy of which is 'that everyone needs prizes and one shouldn't keep score in sport' will now interject objecting to my comment, saying it looks great and, in any event, the only thing that matters is whether you like it.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Shaver said:


> I'm afraid Mr B that the jacket is a pure grey/black/white mix.


Don't be afraid! It looks nice. If there are grey, black and white stripes in the herringbone that probably helps to give in more interest than a pure black and white or grey and white would have.

I'd be interested by your view on the charcoal trousers / shoes issue. I don't like brown shoes to be much lighter than the trousers - if you wore charcoal flannels with that jacket, what would you wear? Perhaps full brogues in a colour similar to the brown captoe oxfords you posted in the shoe shine thread you started?


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Shaver said:


> Much too similar a shade.
> 
> To be honest matching grey trousers to a grey jacket is not really satisfying visually, deepest charcoal perhaps or extremely light steel grey may work, but on the whole the combination is best avoided.


+ 1/2

Extremely light grey is spot on. (charcoal not really) This jacket has an attractive pattern and it is worth buying a pair of extremely light grey trousers for it.


----------



## ggleach101 (Dec 17, 2012)

Balfour said:


> Shaver's right. The jacket is not to my taste at all, though (and I think that this view would be reasonably widely shared by the discerning).


That's why I'm here. I want the opinions, pro or con. If I thought I knew I wouldn't ask, and I appreciate the feedback. Part of the problem is I can't really find anything to wear with the jacket. I bought it in an attempt to get out of my comfort zone. I guess it worked!

I took that picture in the gym locker room before I headed to the office and by the time I got out of the car at work I decided not to put the jacket on.

Thanks also to Shaver and arkischner. I own the jacket now, so I will try to find some very light grey pants to pair with it.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

ggleach101 said:


> That's why I'm here. I want the opinions, pro or con. If I thought I knew I wouldn't ask, and I appreciate the feedback. Part of the problem is I can't really find anything to wear with the jacket. I bought it in an attempt to get out of my comfort zone. I guess it worked!
> 
> I took that picture in the gym locker room before I headed to the office and by the time I got out of the car at work I decided not to put the jacket on.


If you like grey, then the sort of jacket Shaver posted earlier in the thread is one of the more versatile grey odd jackets although I stand by my earlier comments about this being tricky. If I wanted a relatively plain, non-patterned odd jacket, then a jacket with the texture of Shaver's, but with some brown in it (like the pictures of Harrison Ford posted above) works better in my view.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Do you think the jacket of Mr. Ggleach might work for someone with a different skin tone?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

ggleach101 said:


> That's why I'm here. I want the opinions, pro or con. If I thought I knew I wouldn't ask, and I appreciate the feedback. Part of the problem is I can't really find anything to wear with the jacket. I bought it in an attempt to get out of my comfort zone. I guess it worked!
> 
> I took that picture in the gym locker room before I headed to the office and by the time I got out of the car at work I decided not to put the jacket on.
> 
> Thanks also to Shaver and arkischner. I own the jacket now, so I will try to find some very light grey pants to pair with it.


You may wish to consider cavalry twills in a fawn colour, a pair of trousers that are extremely versatile. Being what is considered a neutral colour and also a with a texture which is interesting enough to compliment tweed but also smart enough to combine with a blue blazer, they will co-ordinate well with almost any jacket.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Balfour said:


> Don't be afraid! It looks nice. If there are grey, black and white stripes in the herringbone that probably helps to give in more interest than a pure black and white or grey and white would have.
> 
> I'd be interested by your view on the charcoal trousers / shoes issue. I don't like brown shoes to be much lighter than the trousers - if you wore charcoal flannels with that jacket, what would you wear? Perhaps full brogues in a colour similar to the brown captoe oxfords you posted in the shoe shine thread you started?


I may regret inviting a measure of teasing by posting this view (noted black shoe opponent that I am) but..... for grey and charcoal trousers black is, to my mind, the only reasonable choice. I love brown leather but attempting to pair it with greys (however light or dark) is going against the natural order of things and contra-indicated by good taste.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Shaver said:


> I may regret inviting a measure of teasing by posting this view (noted black shoe opponent that I am) but..... for grey and *charcoal trousers black is, to my mind, the only reasonable choice*. I love brown leather but attempting to pair it with greys (however light or dark) is going against the natural order of things and contra-indicated by good taste.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Shaver said:


> I love brown leather but attempting to pair it with greys (*however light* or dark) is going against the natural order of things and contra-indicated by good taste.


Hang on?! :crazy:

Mid-grey flannels, tweed jacket and brown shoes - in excellent taste. My comment only related to charcoal (because the brown shoes would be lighter than the trews).


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Shaver said:


> Much too similar a shade.
> 
> To be honest matching grey trousers to a grey jacket is not really satisfying visually, deepest charcoal perhaps or extremely light steel grey may work, but on the whole the combination is best avoided.


I find that gray jackets and gray trousers works best when one is at the extreme light end of the range, and the other is around the middle.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

ggleach101 said:


> I'm terrible at matching, and since we are talking about what to pair with a grey sport coat, perhaps you will be able to help me decide if this matches. Pants are grey, lighting is bad, and obviously it's a cellphone pic.


At least in this lighting the trousers appear too dark. Perhaps in better lighting it works where the trouser color matches the dark windowpane in the jacket. Also the legs appear bunched up making me think the fit is a bit too tight. I might consider a lighter olive color with this jacket. It might play off the green color in the jacket.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Balfour said:


> Hang on?! :crazy:
> 
> Mid-grey flannels, tweed jacket and brown shoes - in excellent taste. My comment only related to charcoal (because the brown shoes would be lighter than the trews).


The Handel Messiah gave me a big grin!

OK.... maybe I am guilty of a little hyperbole (most unlike me *ahem*) and when I say _good_ taste I, of course, mean _my_ taste. I'm just not keen on brown shoes and trousers which are black and that includes light black (i.e. grey).



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I find that gray jackets and gray trousers works best when one is at the extreme light end of the range, and the other is around the middle.


Do you know Y/R, I've never given the matter too much though as I would avoid the combination but as a rule of thumb to optimise the look then your suggestion seems sound to me.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Shaver said:


> I may regret inviting a measure of teasing by posting this view (noted black shoe opponent that I am) but..... for grey and charcoal trousers black is, to my mind, the only reasonable choice. I love brown leather but attempting to pair it with greys (however light or dark) is going against the natural order of things and contra-indicated by good taste.


To my mind, with all but heavy tweeds, black monks are often the best choice. I allow that other reasonable minds might not find them the best choice, but reasonable minds will consider them. Of course if a man will not consider them it just shows he isn't reasonable.

Regards,

Alan


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Shaver said:


> Do you know Y/R, I've never given the matter too much though as I would avoid the combination but as a rule of thumb to optimise the look then your suggestion seems sound to me.


I lucked into a particularly nice light gray jacket, so I had to think about it.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

arkirshner said:


> To my mind, with all but heavy tweeds, black monks are often the best choice. I allow that other reasonable minds might not find them the best choice, but reasonable minds will consider them. Of course if a man will not consider them it just shows he isn't reasonable.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Alan


I have taken a moment to consider them, and still they are not for me. I am something of a traditionalist (an Old Boy as I read it described once) albeit slightly less conservative than, say, our Mr Balfour. I find that there is something too 'European' about monks, but in this I allow that I, as we all, can struggle to escape preconceived associations.


----------

